# TTOC - Statement



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*A statement to our members. . .*

The club has gone through a difficult time this year with having to cope with the sudden loss of chairman and most of the committee from last year and manage the financial difficulties that came about from the expense of EvenTT08, along with having to pay commercial rates for magazine design, rather than being designed for free by Graham our previous designer. Making the books balance has not been easy. We had to take the decision this year to split the track event away from EvenTT09 and return the event to something like it used to be - a meeting of like minded car enthusiasts. We will be holding a track event at a later date for those who are interested but could not run the risk of a track being undersubscribed like last year.

We've all been helping out, multi-tasking and performing various functions we're not familiar with to fill in - but we have managed to turn things round. We have also recently managed to gain more committee members to fill the empty roles - and about time too! Coping with the workload has not been easy - so apologies if we've ever been late replying or if merchandise has been late arriving.

We need the help and support of all our members this year to make EvenTT09 a success and get things moving in a positive direction. We are selling off a good deal of club merchandise and exclusive Audi and TT items that have been donated to the club, in order to raise money to invest back into the club and improve the service to our members. To this end all proceeds of the raffle and AGM auction will be allocated to club funds this year. We are planning to re-design the magazine, and completely re-stock the club shop with a hugely expanded range of merchandise, from a new range of clothes and club items, even extending to TTOC branded car cleaning products.

The club has had a challenging time recently but the current committee is determined to continue to take all action necessary to get our club back into a strong position.

Your support would be appreciated at EvenTT09 - please come and support your club - or please make a donation if you can't attend.

And please remember to renew your membership when it is due!

*So what's on at EvenTT09? &#8230;&#8230;*

The TTOC Merchandise Shop with special prices for the day

The Trader Marketplace with special deals on the day:

Currently APS, The TT Shop, Serious Performance have confirmed, with many more lined up.

Concours - the cleanest and shiniest TTs in the country, if not the world, with trophies for Winner and Runner-Up.

Show and Shine - by popular demand, your vote for your favourite clean (but not Concours entrant) TT with a Trophy for the winner.

Car of the Day - your vote for your favourite TT of the day, with a Trophy for the winner.

We hope this will broaden the appeal, and widen participation so more members can get involved.

Of course, the famous Raffle, with fabulous prizes donated by our traders, Audi and TTOC partners will be taking place.

And &#8230;&#8230; Audi will be bringing a TT RS Roadster along, after its launch at Goodwood the previous weekend.

There is also the AGM of course, where you can have your say in the running of your club - See you there!










For more information see here: http://www.ttoc.co.uk/website/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=4089


----------

